# Tekken Film



## vampiregenocide (May 12, 2009)

This August. 








This will be epic.


----------



## silentrage (May 12, 2009)

Yeah... epic PHAIL.


----------



## sami (May 12, 2009)

sorry, but "oh no!"


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 12, 2009)

Nah man I have a good feeling about this one, the actors they have lined up are spot on.


----------



## Desi (May 12, 2009)

HA! I'd like to see how they're going to pull off Paul Phoenix's hair...Hell, I'd like to see how they're going to pull off Paul period!


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Nah man I have a good feeling about this one, the actors they have lined up are spot on.


 
The actors can be great, but it's all the other factors of the film that usually make it awful. Like the script, plot, directing, special effects etc etc. 

On a sidenote, the top of that cross looks like flamed maple!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 12, 2009)

Desi said:


> HA! I'd like to see how they're going to pull off Paul Phoenix's hair...Hell, I'd like to see how they're going to pull off Paul period!



He's not in it at all I don't think :/


----------



## Triple-J (May 12, 2009)

Luke Goss as Steve Fox?  

I'd love Tekken to be the movie that breaks the all videogame movies are crap rule but unless the story is 100% I doubt it will. Videogame movies tend to suck cause they take the game keep the characters and then throwaway the story and make up their own that usually has nothing to do with the original game which defeats the point of making a film based on a game.

Although if they concentrate on the core of the story being about the Mishima family and portray Heihachi and Kazuya in a Star Wars/Darth Vader+Luke Skywalker type of way with the rest of the characters falling into place around that it could be real good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 12, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Luke Goss as Steve Fox?
> 
> I'd love Tekken to be the movie that breaks the all videogame movies are crap rule but unless the story is 100% I doubt it will. Videogame movies tend to suck cause they take the game keep the characters and then throwaway the story and make up their own that usually has nothing to do with the original game which defeats the point of making a film based on a game.
> 
> Although if they concentrate on the core of the story being about the Mishima family and portray Heihachi and Kazuya in a Star Wars/Darth Vader+Luke Skywalker type of way with the rest of the characters falling into place around that it could be real good.



I think they've updated it a bit, but not in a bad way. I think its set in 2039, and the world is run by corporations instead of governments, and collectively called The Iron Fist. I think its a cool spin on things, I hope it pays off.


----------



## jymellis (May 12, 2009)

Desi said:


> HA! I'd like to see how they're going to pull off Paul Phoenix's hair...Hell, I'd like to see how they're going to pull off Paul period!



ever seen pics of kid rock when he first came out (early 90s late 80s)


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 12, 2009)

Come on, Yoshimitsu! 

I really hope they do him justice...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

I dunno... I'm kinda looking foward to it?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 13, 2009)

HMMM...as long as they've learned the lesson from the Street Fighter Movie...I'll probably end up watching this. 

That and there's a King of Fighters Movie coming out too:






King of Fighters - Video clips and interviews - MovieSet

Odd that Maggie Q is Mai...


----------



## silentrage (May 13, 2009)

OMFG, Maggie fucking Q? Are you fly fucking me? I've seen bigger tits on a 6 year old african boy. WORST MAI EVER.

And Kyo is white, yeah... 

I'll look forward to the devastating reviews on this alright.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 13, 2009)

silentrage said:


> OMFG, Maggie fucking Q? Are you fly fucking me? I've seen bigger tits on a 6 year old african boy. WORST MAI EVER.
> 
> And Kyo is white, yeah...
> 
> I'll look forward to the devastating reviews on this alright.


 
Pretty much...


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2009)

Holy shit, if they use the dude who played Shang Tsung as Heihachi then this will be win immediately


----------



## silentrage (May 13, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Pretty much...



A Fatal Fury movie would've been much easier to make cuz the plot is so easy to adapt. 

You've got big city, crime lord with inhuman martial arts skills, some kids who grew up on the streets, somehow also with inhuman martial arts skills, trying to avenge their father, who was killed by the inhuman martial arts skills wielding super crime lord. 

Did I mention one of those kids is a ninja?

What could go wrong, srsly SNK. 

I'll bet it's that fat bastard Falcoon that makes these decisions.


----------



## Triple-J (May 14, 2009)

silentrage said:


> A Fatal Fury movie would've been much easier to make cuz the plot is so easy to adapt.
> 
> You've got big city, crime lord with inhuman martial arts skills, some kids who grew up on the streets, somehow also with inhuman martial arts skills, trying to avenge their father, who was killed by the inhuman martial arts skills wielding super crime lord.
> 
> ...



Good point but look at Streetfighter like most fighting games it's plot is basically a ripoff of "Enter The Dragon" so it could have worked real well as a film and would have been easy to adapt, yet somehow the film involves mutant experiments, Honda working for a TV station and a Ken that looks more like Emilio Estevez? Plus they got it wrong again several years later with the new version!


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

Tekken without Yoshimitsu is not Tekken


----------



## silentrage (May 14, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Good point but look at Streetfighter like most fighting games it's plot is basically a ripoff of "Enter The Dragon" so it could have worked real well as a film and would have been easy to adapt, yet somehow the film involves mutant experiments, Honda working for a TV station and a Ken that looks more like Emilio Estevez? Plus they got it wrong again several years later with the new version!



Lmao, you talking about Legend of Chun Li? Is that out?


And as for Tekken, can anyone tell me what's the deal with the bear, and Mokujin? Tetsujin?


----------



## DDDorian (May 14, 2009)

Why do people insist on making movies out of fighting game franchises, of all things? In the rare case that the stories to these games aren't minimal to the point of being non-existant they're a convoluted mess that make no sense outside of the context of punching some dude in the face. I mean, look at the hit/miss ratio so far:

*HIT:*
the first Mortal Kombat movie (and that only worked because the MK games are practically B-movies by themselves)

*MISS:*
EVERY OTHER FIGHTING GAME MOVIE EVER ATTEMPTED

Tekken's gonna suck, KoF is gonna suck, Dead Or Alive sucked (and that game is primarily about bouncing cleavage, HOW DO YOU FUCK THIS CONCEPT UP?!?!), that second MK movie sucked, Street Fighter sucked TWICE. 

At the absolute least they could have chosen Soul Calibur as it plays out like your run-of-the-mill anime, or hire David Lynch to direct a Guilty Gear movie


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2009)

MFB said:


> Holy shit, if they use the dude who played Shang Tsung as Heihachi then this will be win immediately



Odd you should say that, because apparently he is  Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa is the chaps name.



silentrage said:


> Lmao, you talking about Legend of Chun Li? Is that out?
> 
> 
> And as for Tekken, can anyone tell me what's the deal with the bear, and Mokujin? Tetsujin?



Lol you left out Gon


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

There is 1 cartoon / video game out there which cant be made into a movie because it would either be too expensive to produce or technically impossible.....

Saint Seiya


----------



## silentrage (May 14, 2009)

@DDDorian, KOF actually has a pretty cool story, I think it's a mashup of classic myths.
But yeah the movie is gonna suck major donkey dick. 

@Vampire, who? 

@Huf
No it's not! It can, and i'm sure WILL be made into a movie some day!

And while we're on the topic of comic > movie, Gunnm aka Battle Angel Alita is being turned into a live action / cg epic!!! By James Cameron no less!!!

For those of you who don't know it, YOU'RE MISSING OUT!
It's one of the most fascinating, complex, emotional and horridly gory mangas out there!


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

Lets hope that it wont turn out to be like this then....
This cartoon represents a huge part of my life as a teen, I would be sooo upset if they screw it up...

Its either a huge budget terminator style movie or it will look like crap...


----------



## silentrage (May 14, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2009)

silentrage said:


> @Vampire, who?








Crazy little dinosaur in Tekken 3


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Odd you should say that, because apparently he is  Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa is the chaps name.



They posed him as a possibility in the video SS posted but I didn't think it was gonna be legit. Fuckin right this movie has a chance. Now get almost the rest of the MK cast (especially the girl who played Sonya  ) and this will be good


----------



## shredfreak (May 14, 2009)

Ugh here we go again 

I've actually watched dragonball evolution & couldn't help but laughing at the crappyness of it honestly. What the hell are these poeple thinking that make crap like this in the first place? 

Only thing's i want to see adapted to a movie would be hellsing & trinity blood. Other then that i'm not too sure (hell i'm not sure on those either since it usually turns out too crappy to even bear watching till the end ...)


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

Did you actually check the horrible movie they made out from one of the best manga's ever?

Ken Shiro!!!


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

Now check out this crap..... 

Ken Shiro and the movie version....


----------



## silentrage (May 14, 2009)

They need to make a damn CG FotNS!!


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

silentrage said:


> They need to make a damn CG FotNS!!



 that cartoon ruled, it was so bad ass


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

Goku versus Ken Shiro!!!!!!


----------



## silentrage (May 14, 2009)

If Goku has pressure points then kenshiro will kill him with his pinky, lol.


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

silentrage said:


> If Goku has pressure points then kenshiro will kill him with his pinky, lol.



 Ken Siro must meet Aior, the lion gold saint and he will understand his pain when he will receive punches which are as quick as the speed of light in his face


----------



## silentrage (May 14, 2009)

Maybe, but certain parts of the comic really puts Kenshiro and Raoh's potentials in the metaphysical realm.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2009)

shredfreak said:


> Ugh here we go again
> 
> I've actually watched dragonball evolution & couldn't help but laughing at the crappyness of it honestly. What the hell are these poeple thinking that make crap like this in the first place?
> 
> Only thing's i want to see adapted to a movie would be hellsing & trinity blood. Other then that i'm not too sure (hell i'm not sure on those either since it usually turns out too crappy to even bear watching till the end ...)



I dno, I think this could be the combo breaker in terms of crappy game-to-films.

I agree with Hellsing, with the right director and script, that could be immense.


----------



## hufschmid (May 14, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Maybe, but certain parts of the comic really puts Kenshiro and Raoh's potentials in the metaphysical realm.



So they both must confront Shaka! The only saint which has the powers of a god!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 14, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Crazy little dinosaur in Tekken 3



Best character ever!!!
I hope he'll come back one day and burn all those other tekken-suckers to death


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 14, 2009)

I hope this is better than the MK movie


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 14, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Why do people insist on making movies out of fighting game franchises, of all things? In the rare case that the stories to these games aren't minimal to the point of being non-existant they're a convoluted mess that make no sense outside of the context of punching some dude in the face. I mean, look at the hit/miss ratio so far:
> 
> *HIT:*
> the first Mortal Kombat movie (and that only worked because the MK games are practically B-movies by themselves)
> ...


 
Agreed. That and the First MK move had Christopher Lambert in it. 

The only time ever a fighting game made a good film was Street Fighter 2 Animated.... the one with Korn's Blind on the closing credits...

...but that doesn't count now does it?  The Tekken anime sucked, and the Fatal Fury animes wern't all that either. 

Hell, the only anime that ever managed to be a great western film was Crying Freeman. THAT was awesome. Why can't they do it more like that?


----------



## silentrage (May 14, 2009)

What the, Crying Freeman was made into a film? @[email protected]

Oh yeah the KOF animated shorts are pretty kickass.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 14, 2009)

It's got Marc Dacascos and Bryon Mann. 



Yeah, pretty old but still awesome.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 14, 2009)

They BETTER use fucking *actual* asian people...

Better not be like Dragon Ball


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 14, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> They BETTER use fucking *actual* asian people...
> 
> Better not be like Dragon Ball


 
You're in luck: John Foo is playing Jin Kazama, and Ian Anthony Dale who's Kazuya is half Japanese.


----------

